# Ceratophyllum demersum



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have 3 or 4 long strands of this plant and i wanted to know how to plant it in the substrate....i no it does better floatin but how do i plant it?? how do i trim it to make 1 plant 2?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just cut it in half or to whatever length you desire. Hornwort will quickly grow out again. If you want it planted, just bury the bottom part about 2 inches into the substrate.


----------

